# Stolen hubcap?



## IanK (Jul 19, 2017)

So I just looked out the window to notice one of my hubcaps is missing. What do I do? Obviously someone stole it. You have to pry them off the don't just fall off. Help?


----------



## FCTropix (Jun 12, 2017)

Should be pretty cheap to buy a new one (just a big plastic dinner plate, really). 

To the eBay! Or an auto-focused site like RockAuto.


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

They have the potential to fall off for plenty of reasons. Not sure if there are multiple types but the ones I had my old cobalt were screwed onto the lug nuts. They were plastic and would eventually loosen up with vibrations so you would have to tighten them up on occasion. That being said I lost one myself on the passenger side. I ended up moving the front driver side to that side since that's what most pax see. No complaints about it and I doubt they would be judging based on a hub cap as long as your car is in good working order.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

They can fall off at times. Can get loose with crazy Uber driving. 
In any case, a new set of 4 hub caps shouldn't cost you more than $25 at any auto parts store


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Sell the three left.


----------



## IanK (Jul 19, 2017)

That's not a bad idea. Sell the other three. I looked online and a new OEM hubcap is between $40-$50. I could get a whole new set for that at Autozone. I'm just bummed my truck is in fantastic shape but maybe some blacked out rims will jazz up the rig lol


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Yeppp !


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

IanK said:


> That's not a bad idea. Sell the other three. I looked online and a new OEM hubcap is between $40-$50. I could get a whole new set for that at Autozone. I'm just bummed my truck is in fantastic shape but maybe some blacked out rims will jazz up the rig lol


Get the spinners!!!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

It probably fell off when you scraped the curb at taco bell and you didn't hear it cuz the drunk hoes in the back of the ride were singing along to "can't touch dis"


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Ur old...


----------



## IanK (Jul 19, 2017)

He may be old but he is 100% spot-on


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

Find a car with matching hubcaps problem solved


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I like my aluminum wheels....

Ain't new technology great...8)

Rakos


----------

